

Winners for Wayra UK accelerator announced - sirteno
http://wayra.org/en/blog/first-winners-wayra-uk

======
pcole
Woop woop :-) I am a co-founder in one of the 16 teams. These last three days
have been amazing. I am at work with a hang over this morning and it feels
like It was all just a dream. I am very much looking forward to meeting all
the other teams I didn't have time to talk to yet and of course let's not
forget the 14 that didn't get in.

Now the real work begins!

